# Small Farm Opportunity - Great start!



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

40 Acres in southern KY. Set up for homesteading/small farming. 

http://smallfarmopportunity.webs.com/


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

like i said over on DAP if i were closer i would be all over this opportunity. 


dean


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

beautiful, someons gonna be very lucky to get that peice of paradise!


----------



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank you both.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Can you finance anyone? Or is it possible to rent? It is possible to see pics of inside of house?


----------



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

mamaof3peas said:


> Can you finance anyone? Or is it possible to rent? It is possible to see pics of inside of house?


There is a possibility of financing, but that would be decided on a case by case basis. If someone is wanting to buy and can't get bank financing, we'll look at that option. Rent, no sorry. We'll be living some 450 miles away, and I am not really interested in being a long distance landlord. I'll try to get some inside photos for you.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok, the buying is what we'd prefer! What type of terms could we do?


----------



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

mamaof3peas said:


> Ok, the buying is what we'd prefer! What type of terms could we do?


I sent you a PM.


----------

